# "Unfamiliar Frontier" RP thread



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 27, 2016)

I decided to make my own RP thread. It will be focused on a setting that takes place in a futuristic alternate world but still has many modern world technologies. So let's get to the point: 
Your characters will be put into a strange world that doesn't even look like it appears on the timeline of Earthly reality. They will venture an ever expanding and unexplored world called Atlas, due to its unnatural stretching across space like an infinitely big map. Humanity looks forward in excavating its resources, colonizing land, and moving forwards to a new frontier. But the task in trying to achieve these goals come at big costs. New creatures continue to pose a threat to anyone wanting to explore, hostile groups like pirates prey on incoming cargo, survivability is low for unprepared individuals, the scenery seems alien in nature, and some go insane from the trauma experiencing Atlas' landscape first hand. It's a gamble. A gamble for explorers to get rich. 

"How can my characters survive?"
Many things such as medicare has made many things possible. The ability to completely regrow limbs, immunity to most known diseases, and fast healing. Weaponry ranges from modern tech, to lazer based weapons. However, the more powerful and useful, the more rare it is as well as the difficulty obtaining it. Odd items that could seem like magic exist too, same rules apply. Biotechnology has made biological enhancements possible. Cyborg tech exists too to improve overall performance. Magic? If that's something your characters does sure fine, there are some unique people in-story. 

Your characters will meet and work with a medium-sized ambitious group called North Side Company, an exploration and "prospecting" company. They'll gather in a large complex located inside a human civilization where an instructor will soon meet up with them. 

---
Name:
Background:
Abilities:
Weapons:
Bio: (optional)
Pictures are fine. Just make sure they aren't so big, we don't want lag on here when scrolling. 

*Just a note. The most a character in this story usually should have is 2 or less main weapons, 4 abilities at max. Just trying to keep that part simple and believable.*


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Name: Julen Hartsock A.K.A Red

Age:21

Species: human male

Background: (reveal through the story)

Abilities: extreme accuracy with firearms. Good with explosives. Mediocre with meele.

Weapons: normal military equipment. (including bayonet and 'nades) service rifle M16A2 with grenade launcher and colt 1911 old model

Bio: overall smartass psycopath. "First shoot then ask"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> Name: Julen Hartsock A.K.A Red
> 
> Age:21
> 
> ...


This can work here. B-)


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> This can work here. B-)


Wohooooo!


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 27, 2016)

Now we just need more people.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm coming in !

NAME (along with pic as well) : *Jin Lust-Sin*

BACKGROUND : Not much is known about him, other than him volunteering to join the excavation in Atlas, though his motivation may be just as good as that of any mercenary signing up for a job that involves any sort of fighting, as if simply to "give it a try because why not". One reason could be so that he can support his family. The other reason, however, is usually hinted when he brutalizes his victims with a passion.

ABILITIES :


> o *Void Black Hole* - Jin wraps himself in a black sphere, vanishes out of sight and enters a parallel dimension (known to his kind simply as “the Void”), in which he can still view and move around the surroundings normally. As soon as he enters this dimension, his HP, stamina and mana is instantly refilled, he gains complete immunity to AOE effects, cancels out all status effects he is suffering from, and becomes completely undetectable. His next attack would force him out of the dimension, but also cause x10 the damage he normally does.
> 
> o *Blade Black Hole* - Jin opens numerous black holes in the vicinity, which can shoot out waves of silver blades in a straight line at wherever he aims.
> 
> ...




WEAPONS :


> - *A pair of wings made of individual blades* that can be fired out and freely controlled from afar through electromagnetic force
> - *A massive chainsaw katana* that does explosive damage on impact




BIO : Wild, feral and bestial in both behavior and mind ; unable to speak, only (try to) communicate with animal-like noises, but still understand human speech


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm coming in !
> 
> NAME (along with pic as well) : *Jin Lust-Sin*
> BACKGROUND : (reveals throughout the RP)
> ...


Got it. Another "smartass?" Lol, ok. X)
Now we just need maybe a few more people.


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm coming in !
> 
> NAME (along with pic as well) : *Jin Lust-Sin*
> BACKGROUND : (reveals throughout the RP)
> ...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

(No one else is joining for some reason, should I just start the RP?)


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

OKAY SO I DECIDED TO TRY THIS OUT YO

Name: is only known by his nickname "smokey"

Background: 

Born on Reach, The son of a swedish human man and an anthro "North Swedish Horse" mare. At early age he started to serve in the UNSC marines across different UNSC systems. Due to his performance early in his military career he got promoted, but he didnt want to become a "document pusher" so he filed to become a ODST ( Orbital Drop Shock Trooper) where he later chose to go into the special operations division, he is now at Warrant Officer rank and also works as a military police when needed. He willingly went into medical research which got him fitted with augmentations and cybernetic implants for research purposes.


Abilities:   

active abilities (weapons): Bulletstorm - reduces assault rifle spread, causing accuracy and damage to go up for a limited time. 
steady shot - reduces Battle rifle recoil immenseely, allowing for more rapid fire without losing accuracy, for a limited time.

passive abilities: 

cybernetic vision - cybernetic eyes allow for nightvision, heat vision and zoom capabilities, this adds a small ammount of accuracy bonus.

Sturdy core - Cybernetic lungs heart and a strenghtened spine allows for massive amounts stamina, allowing for peak performance for long periods of time, this allows for much faster stamina recharge rates in addition to having maximum stamina.

Weapons:

MA5D Individual Combat Weapon System
BR85N Service Rifle.

(i added this just because lol) Gear: 

standardized UNSC/ONI ODST uniform and armour with certain personalized additions which includes but are not limited to:

writing, painting and symbols.

Bio:  www.f-list.net/c/smokey%20the%20odst/    is under "BIO" section. the kink list is if you REALLY wanna know that much LOLOL   THERE ARE ALSO PICTURES OF HIM HERE

so yeah that is my character, i actually is very interested to try this out since ive never done naything like this. hopefully my character will fit.

even though i realize he seems a bit OP he is not he is very much killable so yeah hopefully you people think he will fit for this!


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

chiz said:


> OKAY SO I DECIDED TO TRY THIS OUT YO
> 
> Name: is only known by his nickname "smokey"
> 
> ...






 (sec 26) the BIO was LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> (sec 26) the BIO was LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


I saw the plastic and this is what i thought was going to happen.


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I saw the plastic and this is what i thought was going to happen.


Is byoutiful


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

Name: Ryo Crueger
Species: Demon Wolf (self-description but actually biotech/cybernetically enhanced against his will by an illegal experiment)
Background: A shinobi during a war long since ended, upon dying (actually captured after being pummeled to near-death) he found himself in hell (the illegal lab which he considered hell) where he became a demon wolf using his skills as a shinobi to escape. Now he finds employment as a mercenary for hire often doing security or "wet-work" for companies and wealthy individuals. Currently on a job as hired muscle to protect cargo for a company setting up operations in a newly discovered land.
Abilities:  grew wings after becoming a demon, and puts his "demonically" altered physical capabilities to use with his martial arts. Voluntarily had his eyes replaced with cybernetics to keep up with his newly enhanced body.
Weapons: 1 plasma edged sword, plasma based sniper rifle and carries numerous monofilament edged throwing knives as sidearms for stealth ops, carries a few small baseball-sized smoke/flash bombs as well.
Outfit: Custom made combat suit keyed to his unique genetic signature (that due to his "demonic" alterations can't be duplicated or faked) serves as skin tight body armor with 4 different modes.
Bio: A fiercely loyal shinobi even in death, always completes a job even if it means a one way trip to hell. Smart-ass with a dark and sarcastic sense of humor.


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Apparently everyone is a smart-ass here XD. Not even kidding


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> Apparently everyone is a smart-ass here XD. Not even kidding


i'm always a smartass....


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> i'm always a smartass....


And me too....
And Jin....
Yay! We have to create a Smart-ass Community.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> And me too....
> And Jin....
> Yay! We have to create a Smart-ass Community.


but i'm the worst kind of smart-ass. A sarcastic smart-ass with a dark and often cruel or sadistic sense of humor that doesn't know when to shut up, and more often than not (without even trying or meaning to) always instinctively finds the one thing to say that can either instantly piss someone off or shut them up in disbelief using minimal if any effort.


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> but i'm the worst kind of smart-ass. A sarcastic smart-ass with a dark and often cruel or sadistic sense of humor that doesn't know when to shut up, and more often than not (without even trying or meaning to) always instinctively finds the one thing to say that can either instantly piss someone off or shut them up in disbelief using minimal if any effort.


Meh. We're all smart-asses after all :3


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

y'all just be dead smartasses if you cant be as good at fighting as you are at being sassy


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

chiz said:


> y'all just be dead smartasses if you cant be as good at fighting as you are at being sassy


#TRIGGERED 
HOW DARE YOU!!!
THAT'S SOME


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> but i'm the worst kind of smart-ass. A sarcastic smart-ass with a dark and often cruel or sadistic sense of humor that doesn't know when to shut up, and more often than not (without even trying or meaning to) always instinctively finds the one thing to say that can either instantly piss someone off or shut them up in disbelief using minimal if any effort.


oh oh, do me!


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

chiz said:


> y'all just be dead smartasses if you cant be as good at fighting as you are at being sassy


I can be PRETTY sassy so watch out. :3


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> oh oh, do me!



i think you should rephrase that, or else we're all gonna end up in a awkward, but poosibly sexy situation. im just sayin.


----------



## chiz (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I can be PRETTY sassy so watch out. :3



not saying i dont like me a sassy boy. im just saying if youre shit at fighting it wont end well, no matter the amount of sass XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> oh oh, do me!


pretty sure I accomplished that when I met you on the forums and repeatedly called you a fox.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

chiz said:


> if you cant be as good at fighting





chiz said:


> if youre shit at fighting it wont end well


#triggered







Self-made goddamn chainsaw-katana (just drew it last night lol) because whyyyyy not



Abyssalrider said:


> doesn't know when to shut up


I think I see it lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

like my character this time Jin? I think it fits with my typical dark and/or tragic backstories, while still fitting the current theme/setting.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> like my character this time Jin? I think it fits with my typical dark and/or tragic backstories, while still fitting the current theme/setting.


Just about to ask you the same thing with my wyvern form and chainsaw katana lol
As for your dark/tragic backstories... I dunno *shrugs*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

@Corrupt-Canine : I decided to go with Jin's "wyvern form" here, and change the winged sword to the chainsaw katana
I also changed Jin's background, too (edit the post)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Just about to ask you the same thing with my wyvern form and chainsaw katana lol
> As for your dark/tragic backstories... I dunno *shrugs*


I like the chainsaw, and the wyvern form but i feel it would be difficult to wield weapons with no hands...as for my backstories as i mentioned before i don't know how to make a backstory that isn't based around some tragedy, disaster, violent incident, or dark past. So I go with what i'm good at, and that's how I came up with this one. And being that I wanted to avoid my usual one, i made a new character design for it as well, the pictures of which are below. Ignore the facial difference for the last 2 pictures, I forgot to correct the discrepancy when I made the last 2 on the creator.



Spoiler: Typical out of combat appearance











Spoiler: Combat Mode 1: Assault











Spoiler: Combat Mode 2: Stealth











Spoiler: Combat Mode 3: Long-Range











Spoiler: Actual Appearance Without Equipment


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> but i feel it would be difficult to wield weapons with no hands


I'd wield it with my feet instead : combination of karate and swordsmanship lol



Abyssalrider said:


> i don't know how to make a backstory that isn't based around some tragedy, disaster, violent incident, or dark past


me neither lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

what do you think of my character? the mechanical limbs are actually exo-armor coverings grafted onto his limbs, but other than that his limbs are still entirely natural including his wings attached to his body through numerous experiments and gene therapy sessions. He's basically an anthro wolf version of a Snake Eyes/Raiden (MGS) combination on steroids. but i'll try not to do the over-sharing my characters tend to do...his version of his backstory considering it to literally be the actual hell will serve as a good reason why he avoids the subject.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> what do you think of my character?


I've seen that kind of "subjected to experiment against one's will" a lot, so *shrugs*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

design not backstory


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I saw the plastic and this is what i thought was going to happen.


Is this what human evolution has come to?



chiz said:


> OKAY SO I DECIDED TO TRY THIS OUT YO
> 
> Name: is only known by his nickname "smokey"
> 
> ...


This seems okay. I am familiar with Halo stuff. So DMR and Assault Rifle. This can work.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Corrupt-Canine : I decided to go with Jin's "wyvern form" here, and change the winged sword to the chainsaw katana
> I also changed Jin's background, too (edit the post)


Yeah I saw the updated bio.



Abyssalrider said:


> Name: Ryo Crueger
> Species: Demon Wolf (self-description but actually biotech/cybernetically enhanced against his will by an illegal experiment)
> Background: A shinobi during a war long since ended, upon dying (actually captured after being pummeled to near-death) he found himself in hell (the illegal lab which he considered hell) where he became a demon wolf using his skills as a shinobi to escape. Now he finds employment as a mercenary for hire often doing security or "wet-work" for companies and wealthy individuals. Currently on a job as hired muscle to protect cargo for a company setting up operations in a newly discovered land.
> Abilities:  grew wings after becoming a demon, and puts his "demonically" altered physical capabilities to use with his martial arts. Voluntarily had his eyes replaced with cybernetics to keep up with his newly enhanced body.
> ...


Genetic experiments will fit pretty fairly. 


Okay so the setting will start on a large courtyard filled with men and women in uniform training and talking. Engineers are working on and fixing tech that look like giant choppers, power armor, armored vehicles, general weapons, and equipment. It may confuse people of it being a military base when it's actually North Side Company's Operations District. Another very large building is filled with wonders and what you'll be covering, but is guarded and has a front desk area to the side. Either area you want to start is your choice.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

(I'll begin this a couple hours, I'm getting rest.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> design not backstory


His snout, ears and tail are too small, even for wolf standard...





Everything else... *shrugs*
His armor is okay, I guess ; I'm not a fan of high-tech equipment much, sooo I dunno *shrugs again*


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> pretty sure I accomplished that when I met you on the forums and repeatedly called you a fox.


IMA BOWL OF NOODLES THAT ARE STEAMED UNTIL PERFECTION WITH DICED FISH FOR ADDED FLAVOR!! >:c  Ima.. noodle.. fish... T_T *runs away sobbing*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> IMA BOWL OF NOODLES THAT ARE STEAMED UNTIL PERFECTION WITH DICED FISH FOR ADDED FLAVOR!! >:c  Ima.. noodle.. fish... T_T *runs away sobbing*


You're my favorite noodle fish


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 30, 2016)

(I'll probably be entering the scene when I wake up. Likely entering the area as a newly arrived mercenary and being stopped by other security)

(Edited addition: told you it was instinctual Zipline)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Okay so the setting will start on a large courtyard filled with men and women in uniform training and talking. Engineers are working on and fixing tech that look like giant choppers, power armor, armored vehicles, general weapons, and equipment. It may confuse people of it being a military base when it's actually North Side Company's Operations District.


(This is where I come in ; bare with me, though, that the only way of communication Jin does is a bunch of animal noises XD )


----------



## Zipline (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You're my favorite noodle fish


Aww, i luv you to fatty kangaroo! Even though I have not seen you as of late. .-.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Aww, i luv you to fatty kangaroo! Even though I have not seen you as of late. .-.


I'm always busy taking over in the RP section, duh
and busy keeping my weight good


----------



## Zipline (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> and busy keeping my weight good


*fingers crossed* I hope "good" is referring to heavier.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *fingers crossed* I hope "good" is referring to heavier.


Duuuh ?
Forever goal of life LOL


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Is this what human evolution has come to?
> 
> 
> This seems okay. I am familiar with Halo stuff. So DMR and Assault Rifle. This can work.
> ...



Battle rifle actually. but other than that, yeah xD


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Btw i made just a bunch of screenshots just to show you my character's appearance (i just saw one of Abyss's post and i just wanted to do the same #i'mbored)



Spoiler: Normal clothing











Spoiler: Modern uniform











Spoiler: Service uniform











Spoiler: "Stealth"





 I'M NOT STEALTHY

BITCH





Spoiler: Jin's favourite









X3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> Spoiler: Jin's favourite
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13307


*cries internally*


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *cries internally*


*pats back*tsk...tsk....it's ok...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> *pats back*tsk...tsk....it's ok...


T_T


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> T_T


It's a prank bro...a social experiment


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> It's a prank bro...a social experiment


*flashback intensifies*


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *flashback intensifies*


*pats shoulder* it's ok... It's all good now..... 
_"flashback"
I LOVE THE SMELL OF BURNING SHIT IN THE MORNING...._


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok i'm ready for us to kick this thing off


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Ok i'm ready for us to kick this thing off


Probably everyone but the GM now


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

im totally ready, especially seeing as a comission ive waited for just got finished 

www.furaffinity.net: Cybernetic HALO ODST Smokey by kalma_lordi


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 31, 2016)

(Let's try and get this show on the road.) 
*Daytime, 11:00 a.m. A silent instructor wearing a black uniform, a ballistic vest, and a  holstered energy weapon to his back stands outside next the main building entrance. He stares over a group of humans in different uniforms in seats. By the looks of it, that is where all the new people are meeting up.*


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen was wearing his service uniform as he took a seat. He was chewing gum loudly as he waited 'till the meeting began. He messed with his helmet, writting "Born To Kill" on the camo cloth of the front.


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

(so how does this work do we have a turn based system that we  post after or? )

* i groan to myself as i walk into the building. some issues with the security had caused me to arrive later than i had planned, hopefully i wouldnt be a late arrival. i decide to keep my calm and walk at a normal pace over to whei been told to go for a briefing. i hold my helmet under my arm as i walk over. there are people in seats and someone that looked like they dressed had dressed for a funeral. "looks like im in the right place" i think to myself as i sit down next to a human dressed in a green uniform*


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen looked at the guy that sat next to him for a second and said "Hey..." before going back to the writting on his helmet.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

A purple-fur creature with large ears, blood-red eyes and golden-yellow mane walks in on all fours, using its bat-like wings as its forelimbs. From the looks of it, it appears to be a wild animal, resembling a cross of a kangaroo (large ears, feet and tail) and bat (wings and fangs), but with an additional pair of wings, ruby-red and amethyst-purple, made of individual blades, built onto its back.
On its left "hip" is what looks like a silver-white chainsaw katana, seemingly made of silver and titanium.
As it reaches the entrance, it takes a quick glance around the surrounding, with a curious look on its face, before simply making its way to an empty space near the seats (Julen and Smokey), and crouches down on all fours, with its large and long tail curling up near it.


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey man..  *i reply, looking around* many humans here.. you guys sure are productive. put all of this up in no time it seems. *i look over at the purple wyvern creature and lean away from it slowly* is that someones pet? if not.. i suggest we back away slowly, and get our guns ready.


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen smiled at the guy sitting next to him as he looks at the purple creature. "already got my colt ready" he said as he hammered his old 1911. "just in case"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

The creature looks at Smokey and Julen with a confused look on its face, and lets out a strange sound similar to a low-pitched bark, as it tilts its head to a side and flattens its ears down.
From the way it behaves, it looks like it hears and actually even understands what the two said, but doesn't understand why they're backing away from it.
When it sees Julen hammering the gun, it lets out a snake-like hiss as it reaches its right back leg to the katana on its hip. As it stands upright, it immediately spreads its four wings out in a defensive manner, draws the katana out with its paw, and brings it up, now in the stance that resembles a karate martial artist, with the chainsaw katana readied. However, the expression on its face seems like it's in its self-defense stance more than actually going to start a fight first.


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

*i hold my hand out to it* allright.. lets just settle down.. we didnt mean no offense. just havent seen any creature like you before is all. not sure if you were an animal that snick in here.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

A figure wearing a cloak falls to the ground as a plane flies overhead, after lowering his hood security staff stops him and reaches for his cloak.
*the cloaked figure grabs the arm of the staff*
"Touch me and lose your arm"
*tightens his grip, cracking the armor over the forearm*
"Where's this desk i'm supposed to report at to discuss the details of my contract? Twice my initial hiring fee as a pre-contract bonus certainly piqued my interest."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

The creature slowly drops its aggressive stance as it lowers the katana down, and closes its wings back. It remains its gaze at Smokey for a few seconds, then reaches its right wing out to Smokey's hand, and lets out a quiet bark, its "tone of voice" rather neutral this time, as if to say that it means no harm either.
Its ears then perk up at the sounds coming from the entrance, between someone and the security staff. It turns its gaze to the direction outside. The chainsaw katana still remains in its paw as it looks out.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

After getting directions the cloaked figure releases his grip and heads inside. Ignoring the security member struggling to remove his gauntlet as he clutches his arm in pain.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

The creature sees the presence of the cloaked figure and only remains still, not sure if they're hostile or just another one arriving for the meet-up.


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

While staring at the cloaked figure, Julen lightly elbows the guy next to him and offers him some Chew gum "want some?" he asked while looking at the figure.


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

*i shake the wyverns.. hand. then i look over to Julen* huh? no thank you, causes my teeth to.. whats it called, when it feels like ice goes to the roots? well, gum does that too 'em. gotta get these choppers replaced with ceramic ones next paycheck, yknow? *i chuckle. then i raise my eyebrow at the commosion at the entrance* oh.. one of those.. well aslong as he can work well in a team he can act all pretensious if thats what makes him sleep at night, amiright?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

The creature decides to pay no mind to the newcomer, puts the katana away, and gets back to its original "seat", and crouches down, curling its tail back close to him again.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

*sees the others and looks around*
"So you're the team for this contract? Looks like two assault specialists and a rather interesting looking beast, judging from the expression it clearly has intelligence...result of an experiment, torture, or both?"


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen looked at the cloaked man again and laughed for a second. "well the only thing i can see is a pretentious ass-hat (THE. AMOUNT. OF. ROAST)....i hope that guy's attitude isn't like that 'mright pal?" he said as he slightly elbowed the guy sitting next to him.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

"I heard that"
*looks at the smiling soldier as the glow in his eyes turns ice blue and mumbles to himself "Human, average build, elevated blood flow to the hands already...joy, another trigger happy soldier from infantry..."*
*speaks up so the group can hear him*
"i'm your sniper support and recon specialist for this op. Keep that in mind, I make sure nobody in this team gets ambushed"
*looks to the other and better armored soldier*
"I'm guessing your the squad leader?"


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

*i look over to Julen, a stern look on my face* listen kid, he could be a huge pretentious asshole, but dont start shit the first thing you do with the man okay? at least let him be an asshole before you call him out on it..


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

*i look over to the hound* Thats what i have been. Was an ODST back in the UNSC. but youre right, i used to lead a squad, though i do my job as im needed no matter what position im put in. due to my eyes im often put in scout or lookout duty.


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

"yeah yeah...whatever..." he says as he goes back to writting on his helmet. "they didn't train me for this shiet" he muttered to himself as he chuckled again


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

*i frown at Julen now*  they trained you to follow orders, so how about "shut your mouth" son? and consider it a standing order! Starting bullshit the first thing you do.. *i shake my head*


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

"hey...better have a "good" start? M'alright?" he said with the most sarcastic smile he could come up with.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

*responds to the experienced trooper*
"I look forward to seeing what you bring to the team, I've only seen ODST's twice before this op. Both were squads of rather impressive individuals...only job I ever abandoned and referred another contractor for. I wanted no part in that...warriors that caliber deserve to see who they fight against. I hindered the other contractor by giving a hint to the two squads and left."


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

*i give a little smile* im Smokey. Warrant officer.. i appreciate you looking out for our men and women, and not dragging your skills in the mud but.. im sure they couldve handled you and the other contractors on their own.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

"Name's Ryo, i'd tell you my rank but you wouldn't understand its meaning"
*his eyes go back to glowing a forest green*
"i'm sure the target for the next contract would've said the same. got contracted by a planetary leader to eliminate a nut-job with some kind of energy blade...supposed to be a mid-ranked officer, I killed him in the middle of his own base from 2.5 miles out with a crossbow. Your people are some of the fiercest and most fearless combatants i've ever seen, in my line of work *that* is saying something. It was my honor to aid those men, I formally met them waiting for another contract a couple years later while they were on shore-leave."


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen looked up at Ryo's and started laughing. "2.5 miles? 2.5 MILES?!? PFFFFFHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......
That's...that's a good one....look that's  hard to make it with a .50 cal bullet....you're telling me that you killed him....with a CROSSBOW? MPFFFFFHHHHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

Alien weapons man. *i shrug* i mean, we all thought glassing a planet was a myth until the covenant did it to multiple colonies.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

*brings out a device projecting a display of a crossbow*



 
"rail-gun based crossbow that fires bolts made from a tungsten-iridium alloy with a mercury tip that ignites in-flight reaching temperatures of 1500 degress kelvin, longest confirmed kill with it was 3.6 miles away. I don't use it for team-based ops, though it is my weapon of choice for assassination contracts."


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

He raised an eyebrow and chuckled "meh....whatever....*raises his colt* i prefer to shoot when i can _see the white of their eyes" _


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

"anything over 2 miles was done in a low gravity environment, with minimal if any atmosphere to interfere with my shot. With the gravity here...probably couldn't get further than a 1.6 mile shot with guaranteed accuracy, 1.8 at the furthest before chances drop below 80% probability of a hit"
*sighs*
"I still question who our employer is...Anyone have any details on the op or employer?"


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

Myself i use the standard UNSC Assault rifle, with a little reflex sight modification of course. and the Battle rifle. shoots 3 bullets with each pull of the trigger. perfect for medium range targets, though i usually get up close aswell, keeps the enemies on their toes. *i look over at the instructor* i dont know, im just waiting for the instructor to start the briefing i suppose.


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

"heh..no idea about the employer....however i know that it's going to be a rough op....my superiors don't want me back in base...and i'm pretty sure they've sent me here for a reason" he said as he laughed again


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

"In my line of work if superiors don't like you they kill you on the spot instead of waiting for someone else to do it..."


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

"yeah well that's considered a crime in the army. So this is the only way to get rid of me....temporaly... Because i swear to god i ain't dying here..."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

"Where I come from it's considered respect, for both clients and enemies. But only if the reason is related to the performance during an op and post-action reports of all parties involved not their attitude or personality. Otherwise the superior is to be considered an open bounty, and treated accordingly."


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

*i huff* no one is going to die, unless you dont know how to do your job. *i say this in a dry tone*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

"I second that, making sure we don't get ambushed or take a high-danger route is half my job"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 31, 2016)

*The instructor looks at his watch then looks up. He puts his hand behind his back and raises his right hand.*
"Alright, now from this point forward, I'll be your guide and instructor. My name is Manager Ulysses, just refer to me a Ulysses. I'll be taking you on a 'tour' of what you will and must be expecting to encounter out there in Atlas. Inside this building are some creatures, technology, plants, and hostile situations you will prepare for. Follow me inside, and stay close."
*The large door to the main building opens.*


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

As Julen heard the command he outted his helmet on, holstered his colt and stood up as he yelled "Sir yes sir!" and came closer to him, ready to go


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

The creature stands upright on its two hind legs and spreads out all 4 of its wings again. Everyone can see what looks like a 3rd eye on its chest and a 2nd mouth, vertical, on its belly, along with red tattoo-like marks running beneath them.
It flaps all 4 wings and lifts itself off the ground, but only remains a few feet in the air, and close to Ulysses, then draws thr chainsaw-katana out with its right paw again, and lets out a low-pitched bark, sounding like it's ready to follow Ulysses as well.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> As Julen heard the command he outted his helmet on, holstered his colt and stood up as he yelled "Sir yes sir!" and came closer to him, ready to go


"You look set. Now just make sure you pay close attention to what goes on around here. Even if we do not work exactly like a military, with your knowledge, you should adapt quickly."
*he turns towards the crowd*
"And I expect that from all of you. We can't afford to have loads becoming liabilities."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

*bows to the man he assumes is the employer*
"You the employer? if so then you know I will not fail. I always complete a contract, and that's not changing now."
*still wearing his cloak*


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

"ready to roll sir!" he said as he unholstered his colt and hammered it loudly "lock and loaded" he said with a smile.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The creature stands upright on its two hind legs and spreads out all 4 of its wings again. Everyone can see what looks like a 3rd eye on its chest and a 2nd mouth, vertical, on its belly, along with red tattoo-like marks running beneath them.
> It flaps all 4 wings and lifts itself off the ground, but only remains a few feet in the air, and close to Ulysses, then draws thr chainsaw-katana out with its right paw again, and lets out a low-pitched bark, sounding like it's ready to follow Ulysses as well.


*The instructor glanced at Jin in a confused expression.* 
"I'm not going to ask what he's supposed to be..."
*he continues forward.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *The instructor glanced at Jin in a confused expression.*
> "I'm not going to ask what he's supposed to be..."
> *he continues forward.*


The creature just lets out a snake-like hiss in response, as if to tell him not to bother with it, and proceeds to follow him from behind.


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

(apparently no one likes Jin here XD
#prayforJin)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> "ready to roll sir!" he said as he unholstered his colt and hammered it loudly "lock and loaded" he said with a smile.


"Sir, just please don't shoot anything expensive."


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Sir, just please don't shoot anything expensive."


"i won't promise anything!" he said with a smirk

(meh....i'm off to sleep...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *bows to the man he assumes is the employer*
> "You the employer? if so then you know I will not fail. I always complete a contract, and that's not changing now."
> *still wearing his cloak*


"No, I'm not the employer, I'm simply a manager and your instructor. I haven't looked at your resume yet, but I have a feeling you'll pull through."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "No, I'm not the employer, I'm simply a manager and your instructor. I haven't looked at your resume yet, but I have a feeling you'll pull through."


"Instructor? what resume? I was given a briefcase containing 50,000 credits and a note asking me to come here for negotiating the contract terms..."



Julen said:


> (apparently no one likes Jin here XD
> #prayforJin)


(my character does, he was the only one to notice from Jin's expression that he's very intelligent, and questioned how it came to be)
"By the way, I'd watch what you say to it if I were you. He's more intelligent than he looks, the expressions on his face say it all. Something turned it into what we see now, but i'd bet it used to be capable of speech before it happened."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Instructor? what resume? I was given a briefcase containing 50,000 credits and a note asking me to come here for negotiating the contract terms..."
> 
> 
> (my character does, he was the only one to notice from Jin's expression that he's very intelligent, and questioned how it came to be)
> "By the way, I'd watch what you say to it if I were you. He's more intelligent than he looks, the expressions on his face say it all. Something turned it into what we see now, but i'd bet it used to be capable of speech before it happened."


"Then I guess they saw something useful in you, I'll consider that your resume. As for him, I've seen many people and animals turned mute and disfigured after being captured by some of the hidden institutes in Atlas. He's probably a different case. But I'll buy that something happened to him."

"Every head inside, and follow me to the large elevator."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

"very well"
*follows the man*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> He's more intelligent than he looks, the expressions on his face say it all.


The creature glances at Ryo and lets out a happy bark as it wags its tail, looking like a dog receiving a compliment from its owner or something.



Abyssalrider said:


> Something turned it into what we see now, but i'd bet it used to be capable of speech before it happened.





Corrupt-Canine said:


> As for him, I've seen many people and animals turned mute and disfigured after being captured by some of the hidden institutes in Atlas. He's probably a different case. But I'll buy that something happened to him."


The creature shakes its head as it listens to Ryo and Ulysses, followed by a quiet hiss, this time sounding like it's trying to say that it was born like this from the beginning.
It then takes out a small photo with its left paw, which shows two elder women standing next to each other (a yellow-fur and red-hair cat, and a white-fur and black-ear kangaroo with bat-like wings on her back), and it crouching down on all fours in front of them. From the look on its face, it seems to say that the women are its adoptive mothers of sorts.


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

*i stand up and put my helmet on. the visor turning from a dull grey colour to transparent, revealing my face inside* Ready to go, just show the way sir. We'll make sure to pay close attention.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

*as he looks at the picture, his face shows a very faint hint of emotion like he recalled something*
"interesting... guess that answers that."


----------



## chiz (Aug 31, 2016)

* i move my neck around a bit* im sure we dont need to talk about my.. resume. i think that all that can be said has been said. im an ODST, and im here. thats resume enough.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *as he looks at the picture, his face shows a very faint hint of emotion like he recalled something*
> "interesting... guess that answers that."


Jin notices the slight shift of expression on Ryo's face and tilts its head to a side, followed by a quiet bark, sounding curious at what Ryo means from his tone of voice.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

(So are you guys gonna refer to Jin as "he" or "it" now ? XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (my character does, he was the only one to notice from Jin's expression that he's very intelligent, and questioned how it came to be)


(*bromance intensifies* lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

(I swear its like Ban and Meliodas from Seven Deadly Sins)

"One of my clan-mates mentioned seeing a group like that once...I'd forgottem about it until now. Guess he saw you...the day after he fled and abandoned the contract he was already paid to complete. Upon his return he was executed for breaking his contract out of cowardice, no one ever gave it a second thought."
*removes a package from under his cloak, and hands it to the creature*
"Venison jerky, you're a meat eater right?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I swear its like Ban and Meliodas from Seven Deadly Sins)


(Never saw that manga/anime thingy, but still...)




(Lol)



Abyssalrider said:


> *removes a package from under his cloak, and hands it to the creature*
> "Venison jerky, you're a meat eater right?"


The creature brings its nose close to the package and sniffs a bit, then slightly frowns and shakes his head, followed by a quiet bark, as if to say that the meat isn't its taste.
It then gently pushes the meat back at Ryo, looking like it's trying to say that it isn't hungry at the moment, but still thanks Ryo for being generous.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

(watch it though, it's a Netflix original series)

*accepts the return, as his eyes again glow ice blue*
"I see...you're an herbivore."
*eyes return to their forest green glow*
"Sorry I don't have anything, I don't eat plants. My diet is strictly meat."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

The creature notices Ryo's eyes changing color as he says so, and gets a rough idea that Ryo is "scanning" it with his eyes somehow. It then playfully sticks its tongue out and shakes its head to tell that Ryo got it wrong.
Then, to prove itself, it points at its razor-sharp fangs, followed by a rather long hiss, as if to tell that it's actually an omnivore.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Netflix


(Netflix and Chill intensifies lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

(btw for future reference, Ryo's eye glow changes according to what the current mode is.)


Spoiler: Eye Modes



Forest Green: Standard/regular vision
Ice Blue=Scan/Analysis Mode
Pale Yellow=Night Vision Mode
Bright Red=Infrared/Thermal Mode
White=MRI/X-Ray Mode
Purple=residual energy detection
Pink=High-Speed Mode
Orange=Sonar/Echolocation Mode


"unexpected, my mistake. I assumed by your species hybrid you would be an herbivore. I apologize."
*humbly bows towards the creature*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "unexpected, my mistake. I assumed by your species hybrid you would be an herbivore. I apologize."
> *humbly bows towards the creature*


The creature slightly frowns again, this time clearly uncomfortable at Ryo's bow, and lets out a low-pitched bark, as if to tell him to stop it, and lands down on the ground (he's been "hovering" in the air up until now), until it's only slightly taller than Ryo when it stands upright, and pats its wings on Ryo's shoulders to tell him to stop acting like it's from some sort of royal family.

(Familiar reference is familiar lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (btw for future reference, Ryo's eye glow changes according to what the current mode is.)


(Good to know... although, need to fix lol, seeing that you got the wrong idea of what type of animal I am lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 1, 2016)

(kangaroos and many species of bats are herbivores so it's not entirely wrong)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (kangaroos and many species of bats are herbivores so it's not entirely wrong)


(Riiiiight, I'll give you that...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The creature slightly frowns again, this time clearly uncomfortable at Ryo's bow, and lets out a low-pitched bark, as if to tell him to stop it, and lands down on the ground (he's been "hovering" in the air up until now), until it's only slightly taller than Ryo when it stands upright, and pats its wings on Ryo's shoulders to tell him to stop acting like it's from some sort of royal family.
> 
> (Familiar reference is familiar lol)


(Lol)

"Bowing when giving an apology is customary where I come from."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Bowing when giving an apology is customary where I come from."


The creature "scratches" its head with its wing, and waves its wing like a person waving their hand, "telling" Ryo to just chill.

(Stalemate intensifies)


----------



## chiz (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (So are you guys gonna refer to Jin as "he" or "it" now ? XD )



(ill say he  )


----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)

Julen raised an eyebrow as he saw how Ryo interacted with the purple creature. He rolled his eyes and made sure that his helmet was in place. As he did that he un-holstered his m16 and started whistling, slightly calmed as he waited for orders.


----------



## chiz (Sep 1, 2016)

*i look over atRyo and the creature, a neutral expression on my face* atleast youre not fighting. the worst thing to do when you are not in the need to start a fight, is tho start a fight. and when you put a team together? definately better to be friendly than to be starting a fight.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 1, 2016)

"I prefer being practical to being friendly, we're all professionals here. If one of you can't do the job you were hired for i'm sure as hell not picking up your slack if doing so can hinder the success of this op."


----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)

Julen raised an eyebrow and chuckled before looking at Ryo. He didn't say nothing but his expressions said it all.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 1, 2016)

*Everyone waits inside the large elevator where the instructor followed by 2 men in white jumpsuits suits and large odd looking rifles stand. One of the men pushes a button and the floor moves downward that seems like it's going down to a basement.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 1, 2016)

"I hate being underground...too many things can go wrong with too little ways to escape once it does."


----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)

Julen looks at Rya with a slightly sarcastic smile "well whad-a-ya-know. I finally agree with you about something" he said as he chuckled a bit


----------



## chiz (Sep 1, 2016)

*I shrug* Ive been on ships for most of my life, underground, in a ship surrounded by the vacuum of space.. not much difference, youre basically trapped either way.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I hate being underground"


The creature jerks back a bit, followed by a rather scared bark, as it looks at Ryo. The look on its face seems to tell that it's on the same boat with Ryo : it absolutely hates being underground.



Abyssalrider said:


> "too many things can go wrong with too little ways to escape once it does."





chiz said:


> youre basically trapped either way.


The creature can be seen trying to hold itself together and keep it from shivering in fear, as if it's having flashbacks of something awfully traumatic to it in the past. However, just then, it recalls Ryo's words earlier...



Abyssalrider said:


> If one of you can't do the job you were hired for i'm sure as hell not picking up your slack if doing so can hinder the success of this op.


The creature gulps nervously, fearing that it may be a drag to the team with whatever fear it's getting in its mind, and tries to regain its composure, until it seems to have got back its confidence, as seen when it "nods", and looks at the chainsaw katana under its feet, before looking up again. This time, instead of fear, its expression shows its determination to go through the operation with no intent to hold back.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 1, 2016)

*All around, the lights shut off slowly and the elevator starts feeling bumpy.* 
"None of you better be afraid of the dark. Sometimes when you're on the job you're required to do certain tasks such as transporting important artifacts, items, or just traveling in general. You can avoid pirates more easily although you'll need to worry about nocturnal creatures. However, some make the area in a permanent "nighttime" state. They can sense light like pheromones, moving about with a flashlight on is suicide when these are on the prowl. A black haze always follows them, absorbing virtually any free shining light such as camp fires. They can be over 8 feet tall with a mean reputation. They stand of 4 legs and appear to be black... Night Crawlers. To see, they emit a very bright light from their eyes which act like the front shiners on an automobile. When searching for prey, they emit a strong, ominous, debilitating white aura from their eyes, virtually paralyzing the victims either with fear, or some unknown reason. They also carry some bag where they store prey for later. For defense, they with shine a completely white light from their mouths and eyes, scorching enemies like fire. Imagine a sunburn, but times that by eleven while standing directly in front of the sun. How they do this is completely unexplained by scientists... Oh, and they're practically immune to abilities similar to magic." 
*the elevator stops at the bottom with the doors slowly opening*
"Over 30 men died trying to capture this thing. 30 because we couldn't find the other bodies, so we don't know for sure. Never try to fight a Night Crawler, they're a level 7 threat. Ordinary soldiers here are a level 2 threat. You will die pathetically, and horribly if you're stupid enough to take one on. Plus they don't travel alone. We have one specimen named Shauna. Hopefully we can see it if we're lucky. But what ever you do, don't bang or shoot the glass. Be as quiet as possible." 
*Ulysses and the 2 men accompanying him walk forward* 
"We keep it underground because god knows how catastrophic it would be if it got loose on the surface."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> A black haze always follows them, absorbing virtually any free shining light such as camp fires. They can be over 8 feet tall with a mean reputation. They stand of 4 legs and appear to be black... Night Crawlers. To see, they emit a very bright light from their eyes which act like the front shiners on an automobile. When searching for prey, they emit a strong, ominous, debilitating white aura from their eyes, virtually paralyzing the victims either with fear, or some unknown reason. They also carry some bag where they store prey for later. For defense, they with shine a completely white light from their mouths and eyes, scorching enemies like fire. Imagine a sunburn, but times that by eleven while standing directly in front of the sun. How they do this is completely unexplained by scientists...


The creature's expression turns more and more serious as it listens to Ulysses, especially on the part about the Night Crawler monster.
The "tattoos" on its body start to become dim, until they seemingly "disappear" out of its body. Its eyes also stop glowing. Its entire body slowly become shadowy/ghostly (translucent and black in color), including its mechanical bladed wings.


Spoiler: Void Black Hole



Jin wraps himself in a black sphere, vanishes out of sight and enters a parallel dimension, in which he can still view and move around the surroundings normally. As soon as he enters this dimension, his health and stamina is instantly refilled, he gains complete immunity to AOE effects, and he cancels out all status effects he is suffering from. His next attack will force him out of the dimension, but at the same time does x10 damage.





Corrupt-Canine said:


> Oh, and they're practically immune to abilities similar to magic.


The creature takes a glance at its chainsaw-katana, and adjusts it in its paw a bit, as if to make sure it won't turn on the engine by accident, to keep the silence.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> Never try to fight a Night Crawler, they're a level 7 threat. Ordinary soldiers here are a level 2 threat. You will die pathetically, and horribly if you're stupid enough to take one on. Plus they don't travel alone.





Spoiler: Blade Black Hole



Jin opens numerous black holes in the vicinity, which can shoot out waves of silver blades in a straight line at wherever he aims. He can also choose to construct golems using said blades as a mean to hold the enemies’ front line, while he and his teammates keep a safe distance ; the golems are immune to all type of magical effects, including healing, and are extremely resistant against physical damage.





Spoiler: Chain Black Hole



Same mechanic as "Blade Black Hole", but Jin can also telepathically whip the chains across the battlefield. The golems built with chains, unlike those made of blades, however, will engage from afar in the same fashion of whipping chains at their enemies.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 2, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *All around, the lights shut off slowly and the elevator starts feeling bumpy.*
> Be as quiet as possible."


"quiet he says...hehehe"
*his eyes turn pale yellow and he all but fades out of existence as he steps forward out of the already limited visible range and moves in absolute silence undetectable by anyone except those with a very very strong predatory sense of smell*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "quiet he says...hehehe"
> *his eyes turn pale yellow and he all but fades out of existence as he steps forward out of the already limited visible range and moves in absolute silence undetectable by anyone except those with a very very strong predatory sense of smell*


(we can totally nail those night-crawling bitches together oh ye)
(I told you we're hinting bromance to each other lol)


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

I guess i am at an advantage here. *i say in a calm voice* Cybernetic eyes. night vision *i Look over to Ryo and the creature, letting out a little chuckle* you two shouldnt worry, we might be trapped down here with it. but that also means its trapped down here with us.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

chiz said:


> you two shouldnt worry, we might be trapped down here with it. but that also means its trapped down here with u


The creature, now looking like a spectral phantom, glances at Smokey and nods. However, it seems to count more on the fact that the monster won't ever stand a chance against it or Ryo.


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

Just take care friends.. *i continue* Dont overestimate your abilites and dont underestimate its. Keep your minds sharp and your fears in check and youll pull through.


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen grinded his teeth. Didn't really like the idea of being down in a basement with such a creature. And on top of that in the dark. He putted his helmet on and fiddled with his magazines. "just in case...." he thought. He holstered his M16 and loaded a fresh magazine into it. He pulled the bolt backwards as loudly as he could. He liked that sound. After doing that he opened the chamber of the grenade launcher under the handguard of his rifle and loaded a 20mm HE grenade. After all that he fixed his bayonet and sighed. "well....i'm ready to go....."


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

This would be him right now


 
#notscared


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

*I reach my hand out and Give Julen a slap on the back of the head* They said "silent" !


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

After being slapped in the back of the head Julen death-stared the fuck out of him. He whispered




"do that again and i'll rip your fucking head off and shit down your neck....capish?"


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

*i wrap my hand firmly around Julens neck, not enough to cause any damage, but enough to tell him im not some bitch he can push around* Listen son, if you cause this thing to go nuts and start killing people, ill be pushing you towards it while i back away slowly, just letting you know what your options are. *i let go of you and huff*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

The creature shoves its bat wings in between the two and forcefully pushes them away from each other, glaring at Julen, as if to tell him to keep silent, because one monster named "Night Crawler" can "rip his head off and shit down his neck" just as bad.
It then gets in between them, its back facing Smokey, as if defending him, with an aggressive but passive look on its expression towards Julen, seeming to tell him that they're on a mission together, and that if Julen doesn't like it he can just drop it and leave, instead of causing more trouble and possible fatality to others.


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen started laughing silently as he got separated

"oh boy.... pfffffhah..... i'm.... mphhhahah.....so intimidated....."

in less than a blink Julen's pointing his colt at the ODST head

"the fact that you're an ODST and me a USM doesn't mean you can give me orders....nor touch me.....so...as i said....you touch me again or even DARE to give me orders...i'll blow your fucking brains out....




Cunt"

He smiled like a pure psycopath and un-hammered his colt and holstered his rifle again.

"now let's focus on not dying here by the means of a horrible creature okie?"

He smiled again before letting go a sigh.

"dis gon b a helluva ride...."

(#muchfriends
#suchteamwork)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

"Everyone, stand in front of the thick glass panes. The staff monitoring it will try luring Shauna here for us to see. Don't scream, for some pretty obvious reasons, it agitates it and will ram the glass with its head."
*Ulysses stares into the windows where on the other side is darkness, no noises can be heard over a couple seconds but feel like minutes.*


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

*I huff, shrugging off the little dispute and walk up to the glass. I turn on the night vision, then i let out something that sounds like a chuckle* Well shit.. he's big. how the hell did you get him down here? *i turn my head to the others* Im not gonna spoil this for ya boys, but take his advice.. stay silent. This fucker even got me worried.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

(Jin is just gonna remain still and silent while observing the scene for now, until something happens )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 2, 2016)

(As is Ryo)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

*A white light comes towards the glass like a truck slowly cruising in the dark. A tall figure then turns facing the glass scanning left to right. In all of its towering stature, it reveals to have an entirely black body except for a grayish looking bag on its side and a white face. It stays in place for about ten second. Then some guy takes a flash photo picture of the beast. The flash makes it dart away in a loud fashion startling people after breaking the silence.* 
*Ulysses turns around and looks at the crowd, surprised but with a disapproving expression.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

The creature frowns as it looks at the crowd, where the flash appeared, seemingly annoyed by whoever just took a picture of the monster. It shakes its head and lets out a low-pitched hiss, as if to say that this isn't some sort of art gallery or museum to do it.


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

Ah shit... That wasnt a good idea.. * groan out. * lets not hope he comes back angry..


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 2, 2016)

*Ryo still out of sight and completely silent*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

"Okay everyone lets head back up to the elevator."
*A split second after head back, Shauna slams hard against the thick window at lighting speed, jumpscaring anyone not expecting to make a round turn like that.* 
"!!!" 
*Shauna gnaws at the glass, revealing to have long and fairly wide dark gray mouth. It continues to do so as everyone heads back to the elevator.*


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

"YO WHAT THE FUCK!" 
He yelled as he pointed his rifle foward Shauna as he backed up towars the elevetor.
"EVERYONE GET TO THE FUCKING ELEVATOR!"


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

* i aim my own rifle at the window* Julen next to me! Everyone behind us, move in a big group and stay calm, dont panic, youll just aggravate it!


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen stayed next to Smokey and kept pointing his rifle towards the window. Just in case he placer his finger on the trigger of his grenade launcher. 
"not dying here today!" 
He yelled with a slight chuckle.


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

Keep your voice down son youre making It worse, back slowly. Dont break eye contact. * i start backing slowly,  still aiming at the creature*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

The creature gets startled and jump-scared at the monster named Shauna suddenly going nuts at the glass, and jerks back, quickly bringing up its chainsaw-katana in a defensive position and glaring at the monster in an aggressive and fierce look. It lets out a series of barks at the monster as it flattens its ears to the sides, seemingly provoked by the monster's presence.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

"Don't shoot it, the glass is the only thing protecting us from Shauna. You'll only piss it off."
*One of the men in a white jumpsuit opens the elevator door.*
"Everyone into the elevator. Slowly."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

(Jin is freaking out atm
#poor_my_baby)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

*All the observers now migrated to the elevator and the door slowly closes, at the last second, it vaporizes the glass with its defense mechanism.* 
"Thank god we got away."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *All the observers now migrated to the elevator and the door slowly closes, at the last second, it vaporizes the glass with its defense mechanism.*
> "Thank god we got away."


The creature catches the last second of witnessing the monster vaporizing the glass, and glances at Ulysses with an extreme freaked-out expression on its face, followed by a bark, seemingly wanting to ask him if the base would be safe, since the monster is now on the loose.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The creature catches the last second of witnessing the monster vaporizing the glass, and glances at Ulysses with an extreme freaked-out expression on its face, followed by a bark, seemingly wanting to ask him if the base would be safe, since the monster is now on the loose.


"Don't worry, its an underground isolated room, it can't really go anywhere." 
"Now you all know why you're not supposed to agitate it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Don't worry, its an underground isolated room, it can't really go anywhere."


The creature lets out a sigh of relief as it "swipes" its wings across its forehead, as if to clean its sweats. One would find it impossible to believe that it's actually a feral/wild animal, given the way it responds and interacts with its surroundings.
It then crouches down and curls up at a corner, with its wings folded close to its body, as it slowly turns back to its original form : the black color is slowly replaced with its normal fur and skin color, followed by the glowing "tattoos" reappearing back on its chest and belly.
As it squirms around a bit at the corner, until it's comfortable with its position, it remains still and glances at everyone else with a curious expression on its face.

(strange that no-one asks if this "creature" have a name LOL)


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen leaned against the wall of the elevator and sat down. He leaned the rifle as well. He removed his helmet and scratched the back of his head as he sighs. Moments later he realized that he unintentionally swallowed his chewing gum when he got surprised. He looked inside his pockets and pulled out a small granola bar. He started munching as he said:

"phew.....good thing i'm indestructible"

Seconds later he looked around and said.

"i hate elevators"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> "phew.....good thing i'm indestructible"


(Oh heeeeell no, son XD )


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Oh heeeeell no, son XD )


*(Phew....good thing i'm indestructible)*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> *(Phew....good thing i'm indestructible)*


(*dies*)


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*dies*)


*(PHEW....GOOD THING I'M INDESTRUCTIBLE)*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> *(PHEW....GOOD THING I'M INDESTRUCTIBLE)*


(*already dead*)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

*the lights slowly turn on again*
"Okay, we're taking you all mid floor, its well lit and safer than what we just came across earlier. We'll show you more creatures later, but for now, we need to teach you about a different threat, pirates. Their technology can pose even more serious threats than the creatures that live in Atlas. Be aware of pirate snipers, they are your worst. They can be armed with energy-efficient snipers that fire a blue piercing lazers that are capable of slicing through several walls of lead. If you're hit in the chest, you disintegrate into ash. My suggestion is you avoid pirates all together."


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*already dead*)


(*dying noises*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Okay, we're taking you all mid floor, its well lit and safer than what we just came across earlier. We'll show you more creatures later, but for now, we need to teach you about a different threat, pirates. Their technology can pose even more serious threats than the creatures that live in Atlas. Be aware of pirate snipers, they are yoyr worst. They can be armed with energy-efficient snipers that fire a blue piercing lazers that are capable of slicing through several walls of lead. If you're hit in the chest, you disintegrate into ash."


The creature remains silent as it looks down, its expression showing its extreme regret for coming here in the first place.
It starts to wonder why it could possibly think that wild animals like it would have a place among the soldiers in any sort of extremely risky and dangerous operations like the one it's stuck in at the moment.


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

*i look over to the creature* Dont look so down,  even pirates want to survive, we put together a good team and theyll keep out of our way. and if they dont *i chuckle and tap my Battle rifles scope* then wwe shoot their snipers first.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

*The elevator stop moving and the door opens to a wide well lit hallways with windows on each side featuring different rooms with various appearel, gear, utilities, and weapons.*


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

No offence instructor, but we dont HAVE to use your gear, do we? *i ask, trying to sound as polite as i can*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

"No, but you will have to wear our uniforms at least."


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

*i raise my eyebrow* sir, i live and die by my ODST armour. if you have to do any deduction to my payment for it, so be it.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 2, 2016)

"What I meant was at least have the uniform ID. You will get one regardless, it will show you are one of our friendlies, as well as giving you access to certain buildings."
"Everyone continue following in this direction. But also be familiar with what equipment you'll be seeing around here."


----------



## chiz (Sep 2, 2016)

Allright sir, i can agree with that. No offence, ill make sure to get the ID atleat.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 2, 2016)

*Ryo seemingly nowhere to be found*
"well that was fun..."
*he's suddenly behind everyone else, seeming to come out of thin air*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Ryo seemingly nowhere to be found*
> "well that was fun..."
> *he's suddenly behind everyone else, seeming to come out of thin air*


"I thought you were left behind with Shauna. Looks like you're alive then."

*After a couple of minutes of IDing everyone, they meet up back at the elevator entrance.* 

"I think it's time we meet the other creatures. Shall we?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 4, 2016)

"Now do you see why I've never failed a contract before and that isn't going to change here? I'm a recon specialist and damn near unrivaled marksman. Figure it's time I actually inform you where exactly I come from. I was trained as a shinobi in the Jagged Fang Clan."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

The creature remains still at a corner, still stressed from being overwhelmed with thoughts of the possible dangers it might face in the missions. It doesn't want to be a problem to anyone, it never does, but after seeing the monster, it feels like it's just a kid struggling to adapt to the military training sessions against its will.
Its lack of self-esteem slowly crawls on its back and its throat as it thinks of dropping out of the operations, but this idea doesn't end well in its mind either. This isn't a vacation, this is an operation where weakness and cowardice has no place in.
It doesn't want to be a coward...
It doesn't want to be weak...

From what everyone can see, it's clearly stressed out, with the expression on its face telling that it feels absolutely aimless at the moment, and needs comfort really bad. However, its composure also indicates that it's struggling to keep itself together, so that no-one will be bothered with it.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 4, 2016)

*Everyone is boarded back into the elevator*
"Alright, this next floor we're going to take you is more focused on what life you'll find out there on the job. It'd be like visiting the zoo, only deadlier, and you can't throw your dumb kids into the animal pit." 
*Ulysses slightly laughs to himself then presses the button to the next floor.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *Everyone is boarded back into the elevator*
> "Alright, this next floor we're going to take you is more focused on what life you'll find out there on the job. It'd be like visiting the zoo, only deadlier, and you can't throw your dumb kids into the animal pit."
> *Ulysses slightly laughs to himself then presses the button to the next floor.*


(Everyone gives zero damn about Jin's current mental breakdown yaaay)
(#RIP_Jin)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

"Calm down friend, this won't end in failure. No need to worry, focus on your experience and trust your instincts. We will not fall, and we will not fail."


----------



## chiz (Sep 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> and you can't throw your dumb kids into the animal pit



Dix out for Harambe *i say in a solemn voice and make a symbol with my hand. then i look over to Jin.* YOu seemed fearless when you got in here friend, dont let go of that. all you need is some direction, and youll be back on track.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Calm down friend, this won't end in failure. No need to worry, focus on your experience and trust your instincts. We will not fall, and we will not fail."





chiz said:


> YOu seemed fearless when you got in here friend, dont let go of that. all you need is some direction, and youll be back on track.


The creature looks down a bit, trying to calm itself down as hard as it can, but it looks more like it doesn't want the two teammates' attempt to help it to go to waste.
Then, after taking a deep breath, it slowly nods and glances back at its chainsaw katana, before turning the engine back on, and does a short-range overhead slash as it swings the weapon down with its paw, after some sort of "break dance", as if to show its regained confidence, and makes its stance, with its four wings opened wide and its paw holding the katana high.


----------



## Julen (Sep 5, 2016)

Julen leans against the wall of the elevator again. He goes back to chewing gum as he takes a look at his m16. Aims around the room, just to make sure the iron sight is correctly adjusted.


----------



## chiz (Sep 5, 2016)

*i look at JIn and chuckle* thats the spirit, now stop waving that thing around, dont want to  cut something off. *i walk over to Julen and put my hand on his shoulder* You doing alright?


----------



## Julen (Sep 5, 2016)

Julen doesn't make visual contact with him as he just looks down the barrel of his rifle. He keeps nervously chewing and nods "yeah...yeah..... I'm fine don't worry about it..."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

*Removes his cloak and packs it away as a backpack, revealing his armors Assault Mode as he draws his sword and twirls it around jedi-style*
under his breath: "still 3 ounces heavy on the back of the guard..."
*sheathes his sword*
"What's next?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

*Elevator stops and opens. Ulysses walks forward and signals the other people to follow him. He takes a left at an thick office door and swipes his ID card to make it opens. There's a large window. Looking downward, the well-lit area has a few trees and just grass at the floor.*
"In this contained area at this window, you will see a round green looking orb. Right now, it's invisible."
*One of the workerman wearing a white jumpsuit pushes a button at the terminal to release a strange emitting wave in the entire room. 4 green floating orbs emerge, cruising along ominously.*
"What in the world it that thing? Is that even an animal?" A random person questioned. 
"It's called a Botanical Biobomber. It's actually plant like in nature. The way it's able to float is somewhat related to levitation. Scientists believe it either suspends the gravity around itself or uses magnetism to 'float.' Its outer body is hard and crystal like. It becomes invisible by bending light. Its defense mechanism is to uncloak then release its hidden tenticle whips and stab its enemies. The victim will then hear a ticking sound in their head and feel tense. Around half a minute  later, they violently explode. To stop that from happening, you have to kill it. It can also explode itself to hurt anyone around it, the blast radius is around 7 meters in diameter."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 10, 2016)

"Sounds like a useful plant for protecting borders or an entrance"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Sounds like a useful plant for protecting borders or an entrance"


"Yes. It would. As long as they have access to UV light."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

(Let's just assume that Jin is now of the "black and white" version that like you guys saw in my other threads, with the outfit also ; he still walks on all fours, but his wings will be on his back instead of at his forelimbs)

The creature simply looks at the orbs with a curious look on its face as it tilts its head to a side, its eyes affixed on the orbs as they float around the area. Its ears only perked up as soon as Ulysses talks about the Biobomber's "defensive mechanism" to be sure it knows how to keep itself alive if attacked by this plant-like being.

_Just kill the thing dead as quick as possible and try to stay away from its self-destruct range as far as possible._

That's all it matters to the creature. Given its wild and feral nature, it only wants to know how to survive, especially if attacked, and that's that.
It then licks on the back of its front paw and proceeds to wipe its paw at its cheeks in a cat-like manner, letting out a quiet purr in the process.


----------



## chiz (Sep 11, 2016)

*i listen to the explanation of the biobomber, then i look over the instructor*

it only bends the light, but it can bend heat and uv light right? i got heat vision and uv/nightvision built into my eyes. ill keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Julen (Sep 11, 2016)

"a flamethrower would come in handy to kill those thingies" Julen said with a smirk


----------



## chiz (Sep 11, 2016)

Not if they exl*i look over to julen* if a creatures self defence mechanism is exploding, you dont burn it. thatll only fling flames and burning debris all over.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

"You're right, you hack it up."
*taps his sword sheathe*


----------



## chiz (Sep 11, 2016)

*i raise my eyebrow at Ryo* and come within explosion range? Ranged weapons is obviously the best bet for this, in my opinon.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

chiz said:


> Ranged weapons is obviously the best bet for this, in my opinon.


The creature lets out a rather excited bark, as if wanting Smokey to watch, before sitting on its back legs and clasping its front paws together. A white sphere, at the size of a basketball, slowly forms within, followed by flaming auras dancing around it.
The temperature of the air, centimeters around the sphere, from Smokey's heat vision, is literally around 15 million degrees Celcius (roughly that of the very sun in the Solar System). However, from that range outwards, the temperature of the environment remains unaffected.
The creature then pushes its front paws forward ; the sphere turns into a beam that, upon hitting the ceiling, leaves behind a clean hole at the size of the sphere earlier.
The creature then lets out another bark, before sticking its tongue out, as if waiting for someone to compliment it for what it can do.



Spoiler: Jin's Concentrated/Magnified Sunlight



Jin can create sunlight within his paws and magnify/focus it into a sphere with the heat that literally matches the core of the sun itself (15 million degrees Celcius), and turn it into a concentrated lazer-like ray of flaming sunlight that can pierce through anything in its path clean-off, at the size of the sphere.


----------



## Julen (Sep 11, 2016)

Julen raised an eyebrow and looked at the rest of the crew as he saw what Jin just did. "well whad-da-ya know?" he said as he came closer to Jin and patted his head like if he was a dog. "perhaps this little fella might be an usefull help out there..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen raised an eyebrow and looked at the rest of the crew as he saw what Jin just did. "well whad-da-ya know?" he said as he came closer to Jin and patted his head like if he was a dog. "perhaps this little fella might be an usefull help out there..."


The creature remains still when Julen pets its head, but he hears what sound like annoyed grumbling/growling sounds from it, and sees that it's glaring at him while baring its fangs. At first, it might be mistaken as an aggressive behavior of it saying that it doesn't want anyone to pet on its head, but it's actually that it simply doesn't like being looked down upon.


----------



## chiz (Sep 11, 2016)

*i look up at the hole and then point to jin* take the cost form HIS paycheck yeah? i didnt tell him to do that


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

chiz said:


> take the cost form HIS paycheck yeah? i didnt tell him to do that


The creature jerks back and barks out in fear as it crouches down, covering its face (or rather, eyes) with its front paws, shivering and whimpering, with its tail curled up next to it.


----------



## Julen (Sep 11, 2016)

Julen chuckles at Smockey's comment. However he pats Jin shoulder, trying to reconfort him. "We'll just take that as an "accident". Just try to be more carefull next time okie?" he said with a friendly yet serious smile.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

(I find it funny that up until this point, no-one bothers to ask Jin's name XD )


----------



## chiz (Sep 11, 2016)

*i look down at jin, then i crouch down* hey, buddy, i was only half kidding. im sure its okay.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

(You said he can't speak, how would he answer with his name?)

"This blade might have a cutting edge enhanced with plasma but it's a rather unique cold-burn plasma. In other words it's so cold it burns through what it touches. Can't explode if it's frozen with a blade that reaches absolute zero can it?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (You said he can't speak, how would he answer with his name?)
> 
> "This blade might have a cutting edge enhanced with plasma but it's a rather unique cold-burn plasma. In other words it's so cold it burns through what it touches. Can't explode if it's frozen with a blade that reaches absolute zero can it?"


"Why don't you walk over and try?" Some man in the crowd muttered. "Dude, didn't you hear it has tentacles to stab people with?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

"many have underestimated me, all were proven wrong...let's add you to that long list shall we?"
*draws his sword then activates it, immediately giving off a chill noticeable from across the room. puts his cloak back on, then seemingly disappears from sight, including infrared and UV vision, the chill vanishes with him*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Jin looks at Ryo performing his stealth skills and tilts his head in curiosity. He feels triggered about showing off his own skills or abilities as well, but then decides to just "keep everything to himself"...



Spoiler: Black Hole



Jin can open black holes out of thin air to summon silver blades and chains for his own purposes in and outside of combat, from simply firing them at enemies in all directions to constructing a near infinite varieties of inanimate and even animated objects (usually animal-like) at whatever size and in whatever shape he wants, to fully control the battlefield as he pleases. He can also create a localized one to pull enemies towards it while damaging them, only to violently knock them away from it upon contact with one last heavy damage in the end.





Spoiler: Wormhole



For offensive purpose, Jin can create wormholes that form a one-sided path to deliver his attacks straight to the enemy's insides, leaving them no chance of blocking, resisting or even reducing the damage that tears them inside out. For defensive purpose, he can use the wormhole to completely negate all types of incoming attacks thrown at him, and have them deflected straight back at the enemies, much like a mirror. He can also stay hidden inside the wormhole, effectively keeping himself completely undetectable and immune to all attacks and status effects.





Spoiler: Dimensional Rift



Jin can tear the air open by slashing his hands in the air, creating black dimensional rifts (with white dots inside them, which give the impression of "cuts" of the very space itself) that slash at wherever he aims, within his sight. The dimensional rifts cannot be blocked by any means, and do heavy damage if hit.





Spoiler: Focused/Magnified Sunlight (detailed)



Jin can create sunlight within his paws and magnify/focus it into a sphere with the heat that literally matches the core of the sun of the Solar System itself (15 million degrees Celcius), and turn it into a concentrated, lazer-like, flaming sun ray, which can pierce through anything in its path clean-off, at the size of the sphere.
In outdoor areas during daylight, Jin can use the sunlight around him as his infinite source to literally rain down the flaming sun rays wherever he aims, setting the battlefield aflame as he goes.
Due to the intense heat of the flaming sun rays, Jin can use them to completely cancel wind/water/ice-based severe weathers like tornadoes, thunderstorms, hailstorms, blizzards and cyclones, by merely melting the ice, vaporizing the water, and burning through the clouds. As such, he can also cancel out weather-altering magics/abilities of similar elements.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

(Jin can probably still detect Ryo through smell)
*Ryo's voice can be heard but nobody can tell where it's coming from*
"I said it once, i'll say it again. I've never failed before and I won't start now. This blade isn't one you want wielded against you. Least of all by me, how do I get in to that room? I'm more than willing to take the risk in order to shut these amateurs up"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Jin hears Ryo's voice, then looks at Ulysses and the others among the crowd, and finally at the Biobombers inside. He then flicks his front paw forward and creates a wormhole next to him ; as he steps in it and it disappears, he's completely out of sight and becomes completely undetectable.
A while later, everyone sees him reappearing, this time in the room with those Biobombers. however, this time, he creates several black holes in the vicinity and fires a barrage of blades out of them, straight at the Biobombers, while holding and crushing them within place by tying them up with chains, tearing them apart in the process, leaving only one in the area, though not within range to attack him.
He then safely exits the room by the wormhole, and gets back to the crowd in one piece.
He then glances at the crowd, straight at whoever just "challenged" Ryo earlier, and lets out a rather aggressive bark, as if to tell them not to underestimate wild animals like him, let alone well-trained/professional soldiers like Ryo.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

*the remaining biobomber  freezes solid as it's cut in half, shattering as it hits the ground. Seconds later Ryo reappears in the crowd sword sheathed*
"Any other challengers?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Jin drops his jaw in an awkward manner as he raises his front paw upward, as if trying to say something, when he sees Ryo finishing off the last Biobomber in the room. From the expression on his face, he seems to tell Ryo that he "saves" that one Biobomber for the scientists to continue further researches on it.
He's also about to ask how Ryo could enter the room...


Abyssalrider said:


> "how do I get in to that room? I'm more than willing to take the risk in order to shut these amateurs up"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

*faint traces of blue smoke begin to appear and then dissipate, both in the room and behind the crowd*
"I'll bring them another one for research. I'll probably want to grow a few myself for trapping the area near my base"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

(So how did Ryo enter the room again ? )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

(The smoke is the only hint for the characters. But seeing Jin use the wormhole gave him an idea as to how it could be entered. So he used a device unique to the clan he hails from, in order to teleport inside. It's limited to distances within 40 yards and in line of sight)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (So he used a device unique to the clan he hails from, in order to teleport inside. It's limited to distances within 40 yards and in line of a sight)


(Right then )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

(I was going to say he used your wormhole since you never said you closed it, but figured there'd be a good reason why he couldn't)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 11, 2016)

*There's a sound of a person opening a suitcase, putting something metal and heavy on the ground. It's a foreign looking device that doesn't look like it was made by humans. It has 4 disks on each side that open upward after it gets turned on, revealing an amber colored sphere in the middle. It starts rotating.*
"Amateurs?"
*Suddenly an usual feeling flows through the group.*
"Try teleporting now." A male with east European accent challenged.

"Okay that's enough everyone." Ulysses interrupted. "We have more, besides these were just juveniles. The grown ones are much bigger. By the way, the older ones can blast solar beams, so don't get too cocky."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Jin feels provoked by the person's "challenge", and is just about to obliterate his device, whatever it is, with his concentrated sunlight, but Ulysses' interruption makes him drop it and resumes his casual pose, sitting on all fours like usual.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 11, 2016)

"Whatever the hell that thing is, put it away please, it's very distracting and gives me the chills. Anyway, let's move onto the next room." 
*Ulysses walks out and orders the group to follow him.* 
"With powers like that this job should be easier, however I suggest you watch yourself, creatures like Shauna are bound to turn you inside out when you're not looking. This next one is a butterfly like creature, only deadlier." 
*In the next door, Ulysses uses his card to open the door, then walks inside. What can be seen is a bunch of gray and shiny looking butterflies calmly fluttering and perching in an octagon shaped glass.* 
"These are called Widow Flies. They're not native here. Not much is known where they come from. But they survive by feeding from specific flowering plants. They act more like bees than butterflies. Their honey looks shiny and silver. Legend has it that its honey can extend your life. Don't go harvesting it, because they will come in huge swarms and slice you to pieces. Plus we don't even know if the legend is true or not."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

*draws his sword*
"You think I need to teleport?"
*disappears again, seconds later reappearing right in front of the challenger, sword 6 inches from his chest*
"Lets revise your definition of 'cold steel' shall we?"
*the blade edge glows blue again giving off a chill felt throughout the room.*



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Okay that's enough everyone." Ulysses interrupted. "We have more, besides these were just juveniles. The grown ones are much bigger. By the way, the older ones can blast solar beams, so don't get too cocky."


*at Ulysses warning, Ryo deactivates the sword and sheathes it*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Their honey looks shiny and silver.


Jin watches the Widow Flies and listens to Ulysses in silence, until his description of the creatures' honey makes Jin perk his ears, followed by a curious-sounding bark.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "By the way, the older ones can blast solar beams, so don't get too cocky.


(I get a feeling there may be a fight scene where Jin and these creatures literally "sunlight kamehameha" at each other XD )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *draws his sword*
> "You think I need to teleport?"
> *disappears again, seconds later reappearing right in front of the challenger, sword 6 inches from his chest*
> "Lets revise your definition of 'cold steel' shall we?"
> *the blade edge glows blue again giving off a chill felt throughout the room.*



"This device in here will make you rethink your tactics, rookie. And if that's not enough, I have a 
couple of new toys I'd love to use, just give me a hit and I won't hold back." 
*The one with the accent appears to be a guy wearing a medium thick attire with armor on his shoulders and torso. He walks away laughing, followed by 3 other individuals holding large suitcases and containers.*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I get a feeling there may be a fight scene where Jin and these creatures literally "sunlight kamehameha" at each other XD )


(Oh lord. XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I was going to say he used your wormhole since *you never said you closed it*


(It's super late now, but whatever)



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He then flicks his front paw forward and creates a _*wormhole*_ next to him ; as he steps in it and *it disappears*, he's completely out of sight and becomes completely undetectable.


(So, yeah, Ryo needed another way into the room indeed )


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 11, 2016)

can i join


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> can i join


(You joined my RP and dropped it, bruh)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 12, 2016)

*looks at Ulysses*
"Please tell me these amateurs with a need to run their mouths instead of letting their actions speak for them will be on a different squad"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin lets out a bark that sounds like he agrees with Ryo in the matter, and crouches down on all fours, glaring and growling at the "amateurs", with his fangs bared forward, as if defending Ryo.

- Grrrrrrrrrr... rrrrr...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> can i join


(Sure, of course, just remember to fill out a bio.)


Abyssalrider said:


> *looks at Ulysses*
> "Please tell me these amateurs with a need to run their mouths instead of letting their actions speak for them will be on a different squad"


"I can't really do much other than tell them to be quiet. Best to ignore them. And you 4 also." 



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin lets out a bark that sounds like he agrees with Ryo in the matter, and crouches down on all fours, glaring and growling at the "amateurs", with his fangs bared forward, as if defending Ryo.
> 
> - Grrrrrrrrrr... rrrrr...


"Don't even think about it. I'll make you wish you were fighting Shauna." *A man with a German accent in black uniform gestures towards his side pockets which have large box like containers, then walks away.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 12, 2016)

"Threaten him again and die where you stand. If we're stuck on the team, you'd better start acting like it. I may not seem like it, but I will always put the mission before personal feelings. If you're capable of doing the job you were hired for, we won't have any problems. Imply harming a team-mate without good reason again, and I'll kill you before you can move a millimeter. You call yourself a professional so start acting like it."
*walks over to Jin and begins scratching between his ears in an attempt to put him at ease*
""I may not like most of you, but I will show you all the level of respect you deserve as a professional. The way you act now...that doesn't amount to much. However I don't let immature things like emotions affect my judgement or performance on a mission."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin feels Ryo scratching in between his ears and slowly drops his aggression towards the men, and sits back on his back legs, with his front legs standing in front of him, his tail curling up next to him, and his ears flattening to his sides.
He then lets out a quiet but saddened whine, as if to apologize to Ryo, followed by snake-like hissing sounds that appear to tell Ryo that he values Ryo's support more than anyone else around here. However, he abruptly ends the sounds so as not to get carried away with his "feelings" or "emotions", as if so Ryo won't snap at him for that.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 12, 2016)

"This isn't my first time, kid. After you've seen the shit I've seen, you'd trust a suicide bomber more than your own teammates. Just don't get in our way, especially mine. And just to let you know, killing me will trigger an irreversible effect on you. Let's just say it's like being attacked by a swarm of bees."
*They abruptly walk away.*


----------



## Julen (Sep 12, 2016)

(i'm lost XD)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 12, 2016)

Julen said:


> (i'm lost XD)


(We're in a room looking at killer butterflies. That's all you need to know.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

*Looks at Jin, as he kneels down beside him*
"That's not to say feelings don't have their place, truth be told I'm desperately trying to leave that part of my training behind...We were taught since childhood that emotions lead to mistakes, mistakes lead to failure, and failure equaled death. While everything else they taught us was irrefutable, their doctrine on emotion was filled only with half-truths and partial information. It raised good points but left out many of the benefits...Camaraderie chief among them, trust being another. Things I learned observing targets and enemies, not through personal experience..."
*stands up and repacks his cloak, then looks down at his drastically altered body speaking in a depressed and regretful tone*
"Besides, who would ever want to get to know someone like me...let alone even consider trusting me as a friend...The things i've done in the name of fulfilling a contract...the safest place to be on a mission might just be as far away from me as you can get..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Besides, who would ever want to get to know someone like me...let alone even consider trusting me as a friend...The things i've done in the name of fulfilling a contract...the safest place to be on a mission might just be as far away from me as you can get..."


Jin looks down a bit, then back up at Ryo, and nuzzles his nose at Ryo's. He then proceeds to point his paws at the eye and mouth on his chest and belly, followed by quiet whimpering sounds, as if to say that he [Jin] is no different in terms of "drastically messed-up" appearance, and that Ryo is the only one not backing away from him at first sight. He also notes to Ryo, with a hiss this time, that only Ryo seems to care about him...



Abyssalrider said:


> a rather interesting looking beast, judging from the expression it clearly has intelligence...





Abyssalrider said:


> "By the way, I'd watch what you say to it if I were you. He's more intelligent than he looks, the expressions on his face say it all. Something turned it into what we see now, but i'd bet it used to be capable of speech before it happened."





Abyssalrider said:


> "Venison jerky, you're a meat eater right?"





Abyssalrider said:


> "Calm down friend, this won't end in failure. No need to worry, focus on your experience and trust your instincts. We will not fall, and we will not fail."



Jin then gently licks on Ryo's nose, followed by a bark, seemingly a way of telling Ryo that he does value Ryo as a friend, a comrade, and a "pack member".


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 13, 2016)

*Ulysses signals to follow him and exits towards the next room*
"How many of you like dogs?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

"seeing as I'm biologically close to them, I guess you could count me as one who likes dogs."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "How many of you like dogs?"





Abyssalrider said:


> "seeing as I'm biologically close to them, I guess you could count me as one who likes dogs."


Jin lets out a playful bark, wagging his tail and sticking his tongue out, with one of his front paws slightly raised up off the ground, seemingly to join Ryo in confirming that he likes dogs as well.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

"You might come across these dog people that wea4 various gear, they appear sentient like us, but pretty hostile. They don't speak the same language we do. They're more of a nuisance. Don't underestimate them, although many seem average, there are some with unusual abilities that would look like from a spell book, the others, combat skills from military hell. We got a few here in this room, stand back."
*Ulysses stops near the door to open it.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

"If they speak with the usual noises a canine would make, I likely won't have much difficulty understanding them being a wolf myself."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

"Well see." 
*the door opens and the crowd follows in. There's 3 feral wolflike individuals in 3 seperate cells. Left, one male, black, wearing some light armor around its torso abd a helmet, attacking the glass trying to get out. Right, another male, white, blonde hair, glowing white eyes, a sword. It wears a light blue hood, a cape, a thick collar, staring at a wall. In the middle, a very large one, 3x the size with a white and blue cape, sitting facing away from the window eating something*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

"Would you be surprised if I said I might recognize the one in the middle?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

"Depends, I really don't know who you're thinking about though."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

*points at the middle one*
"That sword had to come from my clan, and there was a prominent member with a simlar appearance. But if he was one of us, he'd have already found a way to escape."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

"You mean the right one with a sword?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

(There ya go again, @Abyssalrider , immersing your ideas into others' RPs real hard there lol
Remember when you call yourself a descendant of the "gods" of my RP, episode 2 ? As well as all the dragon clans you made up ?
I swear, you caught me off-guard harder than Zero taking Natsu's "DRAGON SLAYER SECRET ART" lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

"Key part being _if he was one of us_, my entire clan is nothing but wolves, domesticated dogs and the like had no part in it. But that sword is umistakably simlar to our own crafting techniques, might have shared a distant ancestor or something. He's too calm and uninterested in his surroundings, there's no way he was part of my clan. We analyze sverything, his eyes aren't even moving..."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

"We never got to take a closer look at the sword. Everyone who tries to get a hold of it gets their arms cut off."


----------



## chiz (Sep 17, 2016)

( sorry guys i just havent been able to keep up with this with the stuff going on at home that and this site not being that good at keeping me updated with stuff. im really sorry to have to back out. im thankful that you guys allowed me to join, but i dont htink this format is for me. thankyou and im sorry)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

(It's ok, gonna miss not having a fellow professionally mindset teammate though)
"certainly sounds likes my someone from my clan...remember when I entered the base by jumping out of the helicopter not too long ago? Your guard tried touching my cloak...I crushed his wrist armor with my bare hand before he even touched me... We're..protective of our equipment to say the least."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

chiz said:


> ( sorry guys i just havent been able to keep up with this with the stuff going on at home that and this site not being that good at keeping me updated with stuff. im really sorry to have to back out. im thankful that you guys allowed me to join, but i dont htink this format is for me. thankyou and im sorry)


(Oh. Well we'll miss you. I really liked your input too.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (It's ok, gonna miss not having a fellow professionally mindset teammate though)
> "certainly sounds likes my someone from my clan...remember when I entered the base by jumping out of the helicopter not too long ago? Your guard tried touching my cloak...I crushed his wrist armor with my bare hand before he even touched me... We're..protective of our equipment to say the least."


"So you're saying you can try talking to him? We can try, but I don't want to be held liable for any damages you might cause. Or sustain."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

(changing Ryo to the picture below, that will be his only apperance from this point on, no more different armor modes. he will not carry the spear or the bow/arrow. His main weapons are the sword, the two shotguns on his back, and multiple flechettes, shuriken, and kunai for sidearms.)
"I can try talking to him, but I don't know I'll be able to. My clan didn't have any dogs, only wolves."
*removes all his weapons except his sword*
"hold these, if I don't leave that room destroy them. No exceptions, they must be destroyed by any means leaving no trace of the original form or purpose. That is my one condition"



Spoiler: Updated Ryo


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (changing Ryo to the picture below, that will be his only apperance from this point on, no more different armor modes. he will not carry the spear or the bow/arrow. His main weapons are the sword, the two shotguns on his back, and multiple flechettes, shuriken, and kunai for sidearms.)
> "I can try talking to him, but I don't know I'll be able to. My clan didn't have any dogs, only wolves."
> *removes all his weapons except his sword*
> "hold these, if I don't leave that room destroy them. No exceptions, they must be destroyed by any means leaving no trace of the original form or purpose. That is my one condition"
> ...


(Got it.)
"Alright. I'll open the door, however, if it gets ugly, the staff will set off the collar. We can't risk this thing going on a killing spree. I hope you're ready."
*Ulysses motions towards the working staff member at a terminal to open the door. Ulysses takes out a pistol looking device and aim it at the door. 2 workerman aims their rifles at the cell just in case. The door slides open slowly.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

*Ryo enters the room, and after signaling to close the door. begins an attempt to communicate, first using common (English) then attempting using barks and growls typical of canine species when it was apparent English wouldn't work. the imprisoned dog seemed to perk up his ears and turn around at the sound of the latter attempt before responding*
mutters to himelf: "interesting"
*resumes conversing before exchanging swords with each other and inspecting then returning them to the respective owner. Ryo then motions to open the door and exits the room*
"He says they fought in self-defense. That they were attacked first, and simply acting to defend their territory and families."
(let me know if something doesn't fit with what you had planned and i'll change it)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

"Ask it what happened when it engaged Group 177. We still don't know what happened to the module they found after the quarrel."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

"I'd need a description, there's no guarantee he'd know who you mean by the groups call sign"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

(I wish I could say that Jin has been silently following everyone up until now, but that's lazy AF : x
But, at the same time, I got no idea on how to progress ; this tour is getting dragged on (sorry) just as bad as the "pre-fight" scene with the necromancer in that [Tales of Deities] RP...)


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 17, 2016)

(What's the setting so far for this if you don't mind me asking?
Modern, Middle Ages, Si-fi? Just wanna get a feel for what this world's like =)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> (What's the setting so far for this if you don't mind me asking?
> Modern, Middle Ages, Si-fi? Just wanna get a feel for what this world's like =)


(Sci-fi, obviously)


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Sci-fi, obviously)



Ah, Carry On.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

(The setting is inside a big science like building facility.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I'd need a description, there's no guarantee he'd know who you mean by the groups call sign"


"The module in the shape of long can, it had an eye-looking orb on it. As for the group, they were wearing masks, helmets, carried a large carry-on capsule where it was carried."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

*Ryo re-enters the room and converses with the dog again before exiting*
"He says it was another tribe who attacked your men, not his. He also said that at least one of them was still able walk well enough to leave the area after the attack. But he doesn't know what happened after that"


----------



## chiz (Sep 18, 2016)

( sorry to jump in again after i left, just wanted to say one last thing before i completely go. if any one of you want to chat or RP separately with me one on one or whatnot, just sent me a message  )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 18, 2016)

"I think he's lying, the survivors said they saw a white one just like him and working side by side with other colored hostiles. I believe he has something to do with it."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

"if he is lying he's a pretty damn good one to fool my eyes analysis mode, they can pick up blood flow to individual body parts among several other functions from hundreds of yards away if used with a scope. It helps with telling who's trigger-happy or to predict their behavior when engaged. I'll ask for him clarification."
*enters the room again*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 18, 2016)

*One of the staff whispers something into Ulysses ear.* 
"Are you sure that's a good idea? I don't think you should re-enter his room after we supected him of lying."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

*after another conversation Ryo exits the room*
"He claims he was negotiating terms with the other tribe for trespassing on his tribes territory while pursuing your men. The module in question was payment for their crimes, including attacking your men in their territory. He informed me where it is currently located, and I have no reason to suspect him of lying. The fact that he's attacked anyone who reached for his equipment without his consent proves he's territorial, he hasn't attacked me so far and i've gone in three times already...even exchanged swords to inspect the craftsmanship and return them. Has he attacked anyone for other reasons than invading his personal space or in what could be called self-defense?"
*hands Ulysses a holo-map with approximate coordinates*
"I should lead the group you send to retrieve it, as we've already established I can communicate with them."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 18, 2016)

"I heard he attacked and killed an unarmed ally for running away with the module. It was one of the guides, and the wounds on his torso were clearly from a blade. Well send a group of you to go look for it."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

"he called that one a traitor who was hoping the other tribe, your men, and his group would kill each other off so he could sell the module back to you for a reward, and he killed him out of honor, duty, and respect for the men that died due to his tribe members scheme. I don't know  for sure, but I get the feeling that like my clan, his tribe views betrayal or attacking a fellow member without good reason the equivalent of signing your own death warrant...he'd just as soon use that sword to impale himself in order to honor the ancestors he'd shame if he did. On that at least, my clan and his tribe share the same viewpoint."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 19, 2016)

*Ulysses turns his head towards the white one.* 
"If you're lying, we'll feed you to Shauna. Bring him along, with the collar on him. If he so much as runs away or attacks us that collar will explode."
*Ulysses turns back towards the crowd.*
"Which group of you will help retrieve the device?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

"I'm obviously going with, i'm the only one who's been able to communicate with him. Which means i'll likely be the only one who can communicate with his tribe as well. They might also be more inclined to trust me being a fellow canine than they would any of you."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 19, 2016)

"Are you sure? You're bipedal, and they're quadrapedal."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

"He seems to trust me, if he didn't he'd never have let me touch his sword let alone allow me to inspect it. I might prefer walking on two legs, but I also know how to use all four to move around. Since I seem to be done entering his cell, I'll need my equipment back."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 19, 2016)

"Maybe it was because he had no choice? If he made a wrong move that collar would get set off and he'd be headless, he knows that. So let's get this over with."
(Jin, Julen, Abyssalrider ready for the next setting?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Jin, Julen, Abyssalrider ready for the next setting?)


(Sorry, I lost my interest long ago...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Sorry, I lost my interest long ago...)


(Oh. So I guess is just me and Abyssalrider.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

(so with just us two, how does this work? almost the entirety of interaction from my character would need to be answered or done by you, and Ryo no longer has a team he's supposed to be working with...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 20, 2016)

(I mean, I would join back, but so far I'm completely lost at all this talking being dragged on for too long... similar to the Tales RP and your RP at the moment, when we're with the guardians...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (so with just us two, how does this work? almost the entirety of interaction from my character would need to be answered or done by you, and Ryo no longer has a team he's supposed to be working with...)


(I will have to play the parts for the background characters and the setting.)


----------

